# well, crap. accidentally told a villager to move that i want to stay.



## caterpie (Feb 19, 2014)

merengue pinged me to move and her house has always bugged me so i was like "sure, see ya!". but now i'm really, really regretting it and i want her to stay. '

i've already saved since then though because i had opened my gates for someone to come over, so the game saved automatically. is there any way to undo it and convince her to stay? i still have a few days before their move out date, will they possibly ping again?

its probably unlikely but i just figured i'd ask ;~; wish i wasn't so impulsive gah.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 19, 2014)

She'll ping again! c: Just try to walk near her alot and be cautious for the ping!


----------



## CR33P (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes, I accidentally did that to Flora but she pinged again and said she was sad she was leaving, which there you can tell them if you want them to stay or not.


----------



## sidneyac (Feb 19, 2014)

If you keep talking to them spot hey sometimes bring up that they are moving in a few days. Usually you can change their mind.


----------



## caterpie (Feb 19, 2014)

lmfao phew that's a relief!! thank you everyone, i'm so glad to hear that she'll pink again.. i'm gonna chat her up like crazy and hopefully undo what i did. at least it was a learning experience, her house always bugged me cause she put it like right in front of a bridge but it wasn't until i thought about her leaving that i realized its worth having an ugly town just to keep her in it 

this game, man. plays with my heart.


----------



## Ras (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't think they ping to change their mind, but they'll usually give you the option if you talk to them a lot.  Send her letters with presents to really butter her up.  I talked to Bree after I told her to move, and she started crying and said, "I guess I better go home and pack" and it gave me the option to keep her from moving again (which I did).


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 19, 2014)

Do you have another character in town? They should ping them as well!


----------



## LuigiDM (Feb 19, 2014)

they don't ping to change their minds. you can still get her to stay by talking to her. eventually she'll mention how many days are left and you'll get the options again.


----------



## caterpie (Feb 19, 2014)

ayeeprill said:


> Do you have another character in town? They should ping them as well!



I do! I didn't know that, if I tell her not to leave with my side character will that override what my mayor said?


----------



## aetherene (Feb 20, 2014)

If she pings your secondary character, you can convince her to stay. Then when you load up your mayor, she'll ping you again to tell you that she is no longer moving.

If you don't have a secondary character, you can talk to your villager the next day and they'll mention something about how much work is put into moving and you should be able to stop them that way too.


----------



## Ras (Feb 20, 2014)

No, because she won't ping again about moving once it is set.  But I promise you if you talk to her every day between now and her move date, she will give you the option to keep her.  I really recommend sending her letters, though it probably doesn't matter.  Talk to her a lot, and it should be fine.  She might not give you the option to change her mind until the next day after you told her to go, though.  But, you're going to be able to get her to stay.

Edit: After reading aetherene's post, I'm probably wrong about her not pinging again to move if you have a second character.  If you do have one, give it a try.


----------



## aetherene (Feb 20, 2014)

Moving villagers will definitely ping a second character. It's because they want to let them know about the move rather than letting them find out when they are in boxes.

And I've had one too many times when a villager changes their moving plans with a second character and then ping the mayor again to tell them that the move has been called off.


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep, when I had Pompom, my mayor told her to move. Then I went on my secondary character and told her to stay and she did.


----------



## meo (Feb 20, 2014)

Tomorrow just keep talking to her..eventually she'll say "Well I'm moving in a few days..." and you can say "DON'T LEAVE" lol...


----------

